# No HDMI Audio



## Drfoxly (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello


I have a new Sony XBR4 52 with a HDMI Cable from my cable box.
Last night when I turned it on there was no audio.
Had the cable company flash my box, still nothing.
Checked the off air channels & I get sound, checked a DVD & a VCR & I get sound.
I'm hoping it's the cable box & not my HDMI Inputs.
Is it possible for the HDMI cable went bad or the HDMI audio on my set went south.







Thanks to all that answer.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I guess it could be the cable. Obvious to try another or unplug everything and then plug it all back in to see if that works. Also make sure that something in the menu didn't accidently get changed. If it is still not working I would just hook up audio through another input until you can either get another cable or have the input checked.


----------



## Dbeistel (Dec 31, 2006)

I have the same TV and I use Direct TV HD and a OPPO 981 dvd player my sound works fine, do you have another component with a HDMI output? Also is the cable box hd don't know if that is an issue


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Drfoxly said:


> Checked the off air channels & I get sound, *checked a DVD *& a VCR & I get sound...


Are you using HDMI cable to connect your DVD to TV??? ... if that's the case, use that cable to test satellite box connection; you'll know if is the cable or not :yes:


----------



## Drfoxly (Feb 14, 2008)

Problem solved - 

I replaced the cable box & a different HDMI cable.
Not sure which one was bad now.








Thanks to all!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

:T
Enjoy your HT ...


----------

